# Trout trip pics



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

more pics


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

a few more


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome! Nice selection of brew! Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

All I can say is Wahhhhh!!!! Looks like a great trip, lot's of fun and some really nice fish. Of course, you can't beat the scenery either. IMO some of the most beautiful country anywhere. Congrats guys, I am very jealous!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like it was done right!
Congrats and thanks for sharing your pics of a great trip.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnnyutah (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun. As it's been stated, great pics, great fish and great beer. My favorite is the one of the foot with the Two Hearted in the foreground. Very artistic....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. I love the brookie picture.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Some nice pics in there. That one brown had some unique spotting. Beautiful Brookie too. That thing will look awesome with its colors in a few months


----------

